# Arthroscopic suprascapular nerve decompression



## jbrooks (Dec 10, 2013)

I need help with this one please.  My surgeon performed a shoulder arthroscopic suprascapular nerve decompression with a diagnosis of suprascapular nerve palsy.  I need help with a CPT code.  I understand this procedure is being performed more frequently by shoulder specialists, and I'm hoping for a suggestion that will allow me to bill a code other than a 29999.  He didn't perform a SLAP repair.  I know 29823 is a possibility however that code doesn't adequately address this procedure. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lora.a.cherry@gmail.com (Jan 1, 2014)

Consider 29806 and add on code 29826


----------

